# Twizzlers, spinners, tumblers?



## HighDesertBird (Jul 25, 2019)

Hey,
I've been reading seemingly constant lately, and came across several articles and older references to pigeons that perform a sideways spins in flight or at lower altitudes are called "twizzlers"? Are there breeds of performing pigeons that can do this? The only pigeon breed I've found so far is the Donek( hope I spelled that right). Very interesting and cool flight performance from what I saw on Youtube. Are there any others? 
This may start a war but- 
Of coarse, I was shown many years ago, that tumblers-tumbled backwards and rollers - rolled forwards, and spinners- spun sideways. But, that doesn't seem correct in the current consensus. Sort of still CON-fusing for semi-novice "novetts" as myself.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

HighDesertBird said:


> Hey,
> I've been reading seemingly constant lately, and came across several articles and older references to pigeons that perform a sideways spins in flight or at lower altitudes are called "twizzlers"? Are there breeds of performing pigeons that can do this? The only pigeon breed I've found so far is the Donek( hope I spelled that right). Very interesting and cool flight performance from what I saw on Youtube. Are there any others?
> This may start a war but-
> Of coarse, I was shown many years ago, that tumblers-tumbled backwards and rollers - rolled forwards, and spinners- spun sideways. But, that doesn't seem correct in the current consensus. Sort of still CON-fusing for semi-novice "novetts" as myself.


I know how you feel..lol.. google Parlor rollers.. now that is weird..lol..


----------

